# Is 5/8 hp HF Airless a Good Choice to Paint House Interior?



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am going to have to paint the interior of my house soon.
Been thinking about Airless sprayers.
Noticed the HF airless has very good reviews. Only 1 negative in 9 positive. 4 1/2 star average.

Anybody out there have experience with this or anyother airless sprayer.

I want to spray ceilings and walls with something like Behr Premium Latex.

I have never sprayed interior walls and such. Any advice?


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

HF? Not familiar with the acronym. If you have the bucks I would go Apollo.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Latex paints are hard to spray. A 2 or 3 stage sprayer is best. Not enough pressure means the paint will sputter at the tip unless you really thin the paint. Excess thinning will not give you a good job. It might be better to rent one. Clear out the rooms, mask everything you don't want painted before renting. The masking can take you all day and spraying might take you an hour plus clean-up.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

The little airless sprayers, like Wagner and HF, are junk. I've been there. Brush and roller are the only way to go.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't know about that. The Wagner power painter, I did a huge deck with dark red paint years back, and my biggest problem was I could not keep up with the amount of paint and coverage I got with that thing. Granted, I threw it away after putting up eleven gallons on one Saturday on a 24' deck with a 20' swimming pool surround, but I just about could not walk on Sunday. It the paint is flat or matte, I would not be afraid to use an airless.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

2 inch angled sash to cut in and roller.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I was not looking for instructions on using a brush or roller.
I built my house 34 years ago and I have painted it several times since then.
I actually know how to cut in with a brush and roll. Duh!
I also know how to spray with compressed air and a Binks gun.

My inquiry was specifically for information about airless sprayers.

The HF I referred to was Harbor Freight. Some reviewers said this pump was the same as a Graco.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Jonathan. I was hoping I could get some confirmation of the facts.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

You rally need to look into the Apollo NO over spray at al.l


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

No experience with sprayers, but my parents and I have been using the same wagner power roller for years and been very pleased with how fast you can put a coat down.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Is this the unit your talking about http://www.harborfreight.com/58-horsepower-airless-paint-sprayer-kit-68001.html
I'm a general contractor with 25 years experiance and have used a airless sprayer many times,unless your house is empty I would not use a airless for interior paint work. If you wanted a unit like this for out side work you could give this unit a try but typically a low cost unit like these may only be good for a one or two time use for a complete exterior paint job .Higher quality airless sprayers usally can be rented for around $50-$75 a day .Even though HF tools are not always high quality ,they do have an excellent return policy.I'm sure you know this is not the kind of spray system you want for woodworking


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the input.

sandhill: I have a hvlp sprayer but felt it was only useful for furniture finishing.

binghamptonED: I have considered the power roller.

A1Jim: I was thinking the airless sprayers would have less overspray than any other type. Not from experience, but just logical thinking. Thanks for headsup.

One reason I was thinking about spraying this time is because I have a very large brick fireplace in my Den and I was hoping I could paint it with a spray easier than roller.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

"I actually know how to cut in with a brush and roll. Duh!"

You never stated you had any painting experience and I wasn't trying to be a smart ass. I would think that cutting in and rolling with your tarp following you would go much faster (with less chance of error) than masking everything off and spraying. If it was new construction and not trimmed out with finish flooring in place spraying would go like wildfire. If the fireplace is the issue I would just buy one of those Wagner electric buzzy sprayers and spray thinned latex onto the brick, paint everything else the old fashioned way. But that's just me.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't mean to come across as a smart ass either.
Just been under a huge amount of pressure lately have way too short of a fuse, for sure.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I know you're not a smart ass…

I own GREAT spray gear, and have done lots of brush and roller painting.

Spray gear is great in unoccupied new buildings, especially if floors aren't in yet, and for textured and popcorn ceilings. I have yet to see where spraying typical residential walls saves labor, as there is LOTS of masking and covering involved.


----------

